# pulling a bleeding blood feather.



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I briefly mentioned in another post of mine that Dude has 4 flights growing in. So 4 blood feathers right next to eachother. And he managed to break one. And it does stop bleeding but over today he has bumped it a few times and its clearly causing him pain and bleeding & I feel its best to pull it out for him. As painful as that sounds I can tell my babe is in pain whenever he's climbing around and stuff and bumps it and it keeps bleeding on and off. 
any tips?

I think i`ll need a stiff drink after this !

I've done a search on previous posts about pulling blood feathers and I`m confident in that (because it will help him feel better and prevent any bleedings happening when i`m not around that don't stop on their own) 

But it`s still nervy when your on your own. Arghhh! LOL.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I've pulled blood feathers before and it went well, but I'm too reluctant to give instructions in case they aren't quite right. I'm sure someone else will be along soon. I just wanted to lend you my moral support because I know how nerve wracking broken blood feathers can be!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha . I`m not worried. I've just had a look. My poor dude has 6 blood feathers on one wing and 4 on the other! My poor babe is still in major molt. A couple of tail feathers coming through too !
Its like he molted the fluffy feathers and the face and crest first. And now its all just flight feathers and tails molting. Poor dude must be sore!

I`m just going to pull it so I can put him to bed and then go over to the other house.
I've got it all set up. Some long nose pliers. Lots of paper towel and a towel to wrap dude in. Even though he doesn't bite i`m sure just wrapping him up except his wing will be a good idea to stop struggling when i`m pulling. And I've got sterile gauze and quickstop. So all set. 

Have you ever notice when holding a bird in your hands. Clicking sounds ??? Like the bones in their breast click when they wriggle and move? Strange!

Anyways...going to do it now.


----------



## luther349 (Apr 5, 2010)

lol dude is just having a **** of a time with his molt isnt he. but yea hand raised babes are alot more trusting then if you buy mature birds from a store. he shouldn't give you any issue.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Its done now. The pinching pressure for a few seconds stopped the bleeding straight away. No problems. No problems at all thank god. Dude didn't even let out a yelp. He was more cranky that I wrapped him in a towel more than anything else...LOL.
Still wanted a cuddle after and a head scratch. Just keeping an eye on him for the next 10 mins then turning the lights out and putting him to bed early. Then I got to go see my Pip. Have only seen the girl once today for 10 mins. I almost forgot about her worrying about Dude most of the day. LOL

Dude fine. But gee wizz that's a lot of flight feathers to come through at once. I swear I read somewhere they don't fall out and grow in that fast. Apparantly its a slow process. But dude being dude likes to rebel against everything and do everything the opposite way! LOL. He's just growing them all in at once.


----------



## luther349 (Apr 5, 2010)

lol hes malting so hes getting everything at once. they only do this once thow. then always have a much slower malt cycle. as i said before these birds never truly stop.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahhh good to know.

Hmm what is he now. 21 weeks I think! 
He's been molting for about a month now.
Pretty much over except for the flights now. No more fluffy feathers everywhere. He just has a lot of pin feathers everywhere now and new tail and flights pushing their way out. 
my Dude is growing up to fast!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

He’s probably getting himself all nice looking for when his lady friend arrives, lol


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Jenny10 said:


> He


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Jenny10 said:


> He


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

*** woops don't know what happened there ***



Hahahahaha... yep !
Gee he will get a rude awakening when he realises how much of a attention seeker Pip is. He might get jealous. Pip just can't handle having the cage door opened and not being on me. The min I open the door I run to the other side of the room in hope she won't fly that far to get on me. But guarantee withing 2 mins she has found her way to me and makes her way up to my shoulder. She can't just stay on her cage. She has to be ON ME ! 

Oh and she is totally obsessed with jewlery too! Even more obsessed than Dude.

But dude also being the attention seeker might get jealous. Even though he likes his out of cage time and he likes to wander around the top of the cage and on the desk beside the cage I just wonder how he will go with Pip always wanting to be on me. 
He can get into those moods too. If I don't pay him enough attention he will climb to the floor and walk onto my foot and not move. He will ride my foot around and then when he realises I am not picking him up he will use his beak and claws and climb his way up my leg then my body to get kisses and scritches.
He's so cute! 

He stopped talking though! 
Only does whistles now. Kinda anoying because he was just becoming really clear and picking up a few different words. Oh well ! Maybe he will start again soon.


----------

